# Great reasons to save girls bikes



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

So i'd like to start this thread to show the many reasons to save girls bikes. Here are just some of the incredible girls bikes out there that are well worth owning. If anybody has any other pictures they would like to share please feel free.


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2012)

This Evans is just C-R-A-Z-Y ! ! !  And just think about how cool it would be to have any bikes on this thread sitting right next to the boys version. THIS THREAD IS A GREAT IDEA!!!





Photo courtesy of Nostalgic.net


----------



## kunzog (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## OldRider (Dec 22, 2012)

Kunzog, if those ladies come included with girls bikes I'll save everything I lay my eyes on!


----------



## kunzog (Dec 22, 2012)

Ladies and batteries not included.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 22, 2012)

*The Best Reason*

This is why I save girls bikes! In fact the whole reason to keep the hobby!


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 23, 2012)

*hate to burst a bubble like this*



kunzog said:


> Ladies and batteries not included.




looking at the redheads legs she dont ride 
just posing with a bike

girls that ride have the most awesome legs


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 23, 2012)

*I like too...*



Dave Marko said:


> This Evans is just C-R-A-Z-Y ! ! !  And just think about how cool it would be to have any bikes on this thread sitting right next to the boys version.
> 
> View attachment 78020
> 
> Photo courtesy of Nostalgic.net




And someone needs to tell the owner the fender is on backwards.The girls in my life are still the biggest reason to stay in the hobby


----------



## OldRider (Dec 23, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> This is why I save girls bikes! In fact the whole reason to keep the hobby!




And thats the best reason of all!


----------



## spoker (Dec 23, 2012)

*girls bikes*

I apreciate restorations if there boys or girls bikes,for those unfortunate few who are unable to have a female conterpart who enjoys bicycles,oh well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 23, 2012)

I've always liked the look of step-throughs. I am fortunate enough to have somebody who supports and even partakes in my hobby (next step is to drag her to a swap). She still doesn't see the need to have 25 bicycles but she does love her one.

Here's her and I with my '56 Corvette and her '60 deluxe Tornado. Long live the ladies bike!


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 23, 2012)

I like my 1959 Murray Mercury bike and I have only seen one other of this year with a few from other years so I don't think there is much left that I know of, only things is that it has been painted over most of it except for the decals had clear over them and it has Schwinn wheels instead of originals which some day I hope to trade locally for more original wheels that I believe used Komet hubs according to a 1960 model year ad I luckily saw for Mercury bikes.


----------



## panelman (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saving girls bikes*


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 23, 2012)

One of the only known original paint women's Safety Streamlines left....


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 23, 2012)

Restored 1951 Schwinn.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 24, 2012)

And you all probably know this is my favorite gal (bike)...





Dave


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2012)

*Because you can paint them any color*

Any color that you want


----------



## Iverider (Dec 25, 2012)

Not a single female post yet. COME ON Ladies!!!


----------



## slick (Dec 25, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Not a single female post yet. COME ON Ladies!!!




There are only 3 on here. I post everything for my girlfriend of her bikes. She got a 1952 Schwinn today with all original paint. Green and cream. She loves it!! One more girls bike saved!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2012)

*....*

Prewar prewar


----------



## jacdan98 (Dec 25, 2012)

*This is my favorite girls bike*

This is my favorite girls bike View attachment 78226


----------



## jwm (Dec 25, 2012)

My first tanker- 1956 Starlet. When I bought the bike in 1980 it had been brush painted with some thick red enamel- right down to the pedals, spokes, and tires. If you look close you can still find little bits of red on some of the hardware. A few years ago I added the coaster brake three speed  for my wife. 




I like girl's bikes because they have elegant curves- just like girls.

JWM


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2012)

I no longer have the Colson, wish I did though. I like the Plain Janes too. This postwar Roadmaster is next in line to get all prettied up. Came with original blackout hubs.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW! I wish you still had the COlson! I was going to offer you BIG bucks for that bike! Damn!


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2012)

vincev said:


> WOW! I wish you still had the COlson! I was going to offer you BIG bucks for that bike! Damn!




I used that bike to sweeten another deal. I found out afterwards that this bike ended up back with her male counterpart, which is where she will stay. Happy ending!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 27, 2012)

Heres one I bet most folks wouldnt worry about saving, but I could be wrong, I bought it because its a Dayton , and was sold by Schmidts Bicycle shop in Cincinnati Ohio. Has the Schmidts Flyer logo on the chainguard and downtube and the Schmidts Flyer headbadge.....I like it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 27, 2012)

I also picked up a base model Dayton this year for only 125.00 off ebay.
She is in my permanent collection, just loved the paint detail and her condition...and of course it is a Dayton!
PS- WOW jacdan...
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2012)

mre straightbar said:


> looking at the redheads legs she dont ride
> just posing with a bike
> 
> girls that ride have the most awesome legs




 Oh! I think she rides just fine.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 27, 2012)

*Girls Shelbys*


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 28, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> One of the only known original paint women's Safety Streamlines left....




Here's one of other only known original paint women's Safety Streamlines...


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's one of 2 known complete 1937 Colson Vogues with the frame mounted battery case.


----------



## slick (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW!!! Talk about some RARE girls bikes! That Colson is awesome Scott! I can't beleive how decked out it is with all the high end parts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 30, 2012)

*All original Shelby find*

Attic find not even cleaned yet


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

ADKBIKES said:


> Attic find not even cleaned yet




They don't come much cleaner than that! I decent detailing and that may be a "9". Congrats on a sweet find. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one of 2 known complete 1937 Colson Vogues with the frame mounted battery case.
> 
> Thats a really sweet bike---you got all the cool toys Scott! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 30, 2012)

My grandmas Hawthorne is one of my most prized bikes that I own, Original paint for the most part(My grandpa added the pinstripes on the chainguard). All I added was a more correct set of rims and tires. I thing its a pretty well preserved bike for the age(1940). Some girls bikes have really cool lines too, the tanks are always more curved.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2015)

Here's a cute little postwar 24" inch Colson that I haven't done anything with yet. Just missing the correct chainguard.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Here's a cute little postwar 24" inch Colson that I haven't done anything with yet. Just missing the correct chainguard.
> 
> View attachment 214522




What kind of chainguard does it take?


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2015)




----------



## lgibster (May 16, 2015)

slick said:


> There are only 3 on here.




Well as one of the 3 on here I guess I should let you know I love ladies bikes because they show style and gave women freedom.  Here is my 1956 J C Higgins Jetflow project I am working on.  







Also my 1947 J C Higgins which sadly has a bent front fork if anyone happens to have a replacement in the green color.


----------



## mike j (May 16, 2015)

They have a certain "je ne sais quoi" & without a few, your collection may seem a little gay. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Here's a cute little postwar 24" inch Colson that I haven't done anything with yet. Just missing the correct chainguard.
> 
> View attachment 214522




Did you just buy this one or are you selling it??


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2015)

View attachment 214632View attachment 214633View attachment 214634View attachment 214635


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2015)

vincev said:


> Did you just buy this one or are you selling it??




Yeah Vince, it would be the same style and color of chainguard, only a bit smaller to fit the 24". I have one, but it's in housepaint. I've had the bike for a while.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2015)

Wow this is an old thread but, needs to be revived.
So here is a few of my ladies projects from the present and past. 





















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, a Schwinn girls bike must join the picture party when old ladies gather.


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2015)

Unless they're exceptionally rare or really nice, I part them out.


----------



## tech549 (May 17, 2015)

*girls bike*



52 colorflow


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vincev (May 17, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (May 18, 2015)

Westfield frame badged as a spitfire don't ask don't know just a good lookin and smooth riding girl that's for sure.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2015)

Yes, it is well worth having this thread!
Girls took care of their bikes, not like the
guys stripping fenders, tanks and carriers 
to make a hot rod!

As a collector, my first acquisition was a 1951 girls Schwinn B6.
It was all there and I thought I would try and touch up the paint!
I'll bet you know where that went! 

Yes, i wound up repainted the whole bike over the existing paint, 
pin striping and all. And I was was proud to have it in my possession 
for over twenty years.

I was happy to have a lady see the bike and she wanted to ride and
own it. Yes, it found another proud owner and rider.
I am looking forward to seeing more girls bikes on this thread!
Thanks,
Wes Pinchot


----------



## morton (May 26, 2015)

*Yard sale purchase*

Lots of surface rust when found and missing chain guard.  Couldn't find a 26" guard, but found a 24" guard and made an extension so it looks like it was original after I painted it.  Not sure how the original guard was painted so made what I thought was an educated guess.  Still looking for the rear carrier light (missing when purchased) and the Delta Horn part that make the noise.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 26, 2015)

Heres a Hawthorne and Shelby I own


----------

